# Sixt now providing complimentary shuttle service



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

I had the Rolf experience picking me up from the airport, and then used Sixt to bring me to the Welt. Got picked up in a new X5. Didn't tip as the guy hopped in and took off before I could have. Enjoyed the pellegrino in the back though!


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Sixt picked us up in a black 5er diesel on June 1. Driver was friendly and helped with the bags, so I tipped him 10 Euro.


----------

